# U.S. Wants Broadcast Rental Fees



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I don't see this happening but it's a slap in the face to broadcasters. How does the government expect them to soak up the cost for conversion to digital by 2006 if they charge them rental on the current analog spectrum?

dailynews.yahoo.com/htx/a...ees_1.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

hmmmmm......??????


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks pretty simple to me. If they don't want to pay, all they have to do is be digital by 2006.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

I think it's a great idea that will never get approved by Congress. It costs a bunch of money to convert equipment to digital for the stations, but these fees will end up costing them more. The reason it will never get passed is because the spin will be that Congress is taking television away from their constituents unless they purchase an additional box to receive the same tv they get now. It'd be a PR nightmare for them.


----------

